# Unsanitary MUA's



## pink4ever (Dec 28, 2010)

My boss who is a MUA takes me to fashion shows/makeup classes as her assistant. She generally does one-on-one clients but sometimes when she does shows there is more than one MUA there (of course) and I see a lot of them do things that I think are a bit off. Like blowing on the models faces, licking q-tips and putting foundation straight on counters and dipping the brushes in there. Is this considered unhygenic or is it just the norm in the industry?


----------



## LC (Dec 31, 2010)

i'd personally never lick a q-tip, but sanitization rules for the most part go out the window when you cross over into the fashion industry when things are more fast paced. you'd never blow on a bride's face, or put foundation on the counter when doing a bride, but things really are different when you get into fashion...it's just something to adapt to.


----------



## User38 (Dec 31, 2010)

omg .. the bacteria which flies from someone's mouth.. on a q tip or on a brush/ saliva .. it's scary.  But I am a germophobe so it's part of my nature to be extra extra careful.

  	the bacterias/virus' are winning the race.. I don't wanna compete.


----------



## keetuh (Dec 31, 2010)

Gosh, if I would have seen that. I think I would have fainted.


----------



## pink4ever (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm pretty much disgusted by it...I wouldn't dare blowing into someones face but you gotta do what you gotta do in the short amount of time I guess.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh my god. I would never pour foundation on a counter and then put it on MYSELF, much less anyone else!


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have worked different fashion shows/events and have never seen anyone do any of these things.  I hope to never see anyone do this.  I personally always carry my palette, wipes, fix+, alcohol, etc. and others around me have done the same.  But now I will check my next show to see what some others are doing even more because that is just not right.


----------

